# Self-Portrait With The Favorite Slingshot



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi mates, as a new member of this Forum I'd be glad to see the faces of the shooters and their favorite slingshot, the one they more shoot with. What do you think to take a self-portrait of each of us with our catapult and then to post it sharing with all? At the end we could make a kind of book in which any shooter is known by his face...sling-facebook or something like that? It could become an historical document internationally viewed on the web or even made of paper. Thank you. Bob.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Believe me you dont want a pic of me,I make my avatar look like Brad Pitt.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah ah ah...maybe I hadn't a brilliant idea, have I?


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Some of the other members may be interested.
There are some young kids on the forum,My pic would give them nightmares.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, this is me with my slingshot and a couple of friends


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Hi, this is me with my slingshot and a couple of friends


Wow! I like your friends, are they on the Forum too?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You wish..... lol


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

ee by gum them forks is lovely


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't be selfish, do share the beauty of shooting on the beach.....LOL


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> ee by gum them forks is lovely


The only downside is that I have to rub baby oil onto these forks every evening to protect them from the sea spray


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tubeman said:


> ee by gum them forks is lovely


The only downside is that I have to rub baby oil onto these forks every evening to protect them from the sea spray
[/quote]

...a really hard work!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> ee by gum them forks is lovely


The only downside is that I have to rub baby oil onto these forks every evening to protect them from the sea spray
[/quote]
Hubba Hubba-when you go on hols send the forks to me i will take care of them.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

spanky said:


> ee by gum them forks is lovely


The only downside is that I have to rub baby oil onto these forks every evening to protect them from the sea spray
[/quote]
Hubba Hubba-when you go on hols send the forks to me i will take care of them.
[/quote]

Spanky, may I help you? You know, you might need a support for two forks...


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

OK BoB I Get first pick though


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Did any of you guys happen to notice how well designed these forks are. They have lovely rounded palm swells and the upper fork protrusions are just perfect for my hands. Off for a cold shower now


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Right lets get this back on topic guys "nice double forks btw"

Here is someone on the forums with his fav slingshot ,he looks so serious









Guy with his screaming monkey slingshot,what a guy lol


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Right lets get this back on topic guys "nice double forks btw"
> 
> Here is someone on the forums with his fav slingshot ,he looks so serious
> 
> ...


Great John, you're the first!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob that's is not me I have some dignity left..not a lot but some


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> Hi, this is me with my slingshot and a couple of friends


are you the blond or brunet ? ... nice legs mate.
[/quote]

Why do you ask, are you hitting on me sugar free


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

l


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I can be a lady if that's what you like sweetie

Right that's enough mate. They are going to wonder about me







I am going to manly stride off now and cut down a couple of 60 ft beeches with my hacksaw as I need a new slingshot


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Hi, this is me with my slingshot and a couple of friends


If your the one in the middle I would like to get to know you better!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of my slingshots are wearable. This is my fave.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey I'm me own avatare... stop flirting you blokes and show us ya cheeks! ( your cheeks on your faces) timid forum members, you know who you are...............:............


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Hi, this is me with my slingshot and a couple of friends


are you the blond or brunet ? ... nice legs mate.
[/quote]
I GO OUT FOR A PLEASANT EVENING AT THE PUB,tHIS MORNING I CHECK THE FORUM AND YOU TWO RANDY BEGGARS ARE TRYING TO GET IT ON.i CANT LEAVE YOU YOUNGSTERS ALONE WITHOUT YOU GETTING UPTO MISCHIEF.
Why do you ask, are you hitting on me sugar free








[/quote]


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you been pushing in stools at the pub again rob? Pls don't warn me xoxo


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Rob maybe you should change your chat up line-(do you want to pull me rubber) clearly isnt working.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Bob that's is not me I have some dignity left..not a lot but some


I'll post SS's pic very soon


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

We haven't really got any photograps self-portrait yet. Self-portraits aren't only by figures, pictures or paintings, are they? So this is a way to let us know each other.


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Some of my slingshots are wearable. This is my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres just some things you cant un-see lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> i totally need a girlfriend. a nice one that puts up with idiots. . . . . should probably join a different forum hey ? .... what am i thinking ! .... jesus ! ..
> ...
> ..
> that was a momentary laps of reason that was.... i'm ok now.
> ...


you just need to go out .


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> iv thought about going out... but then i'd have to come in again. ... i'm rob, not jack (in the box) ..... did ya get it ? jack in the box ? ... if my post upset people im sorry. ... this is a jack in the box. one minute its in the box. next it jumps out.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

j


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

bj000 said:


> me <-- and my finished gamekeepr blank


me <-- and my finished gamekeepr blank


----------

